# Unable to flash lenovo a3300 custom ROMs on lenovo a3000 using twrp.



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi I am Rupesh from India and I have lenovo a 3000 H tab and due to various reasons like viruses i have flashed stock rom with Android version 4.4.2 and build number: A3000H_A442_V3.0.0 and also with twrp recovery manager.

I want to install cyanogenMod on my tablet and so I visited XDA forums related to Lenovo a3000H and downloaded custom ROMS related to A3300 they are 
1) [ROM][6.0.1] Resurrection Remix v5.7.4 for A3300
2) [ROM][UNOFFICIAL][MARSHMALLOW][Lenovo A3300]CM13 for A3300
3) [ROM][GUIDE][A3300-H/HV] Cyanogen Mod 12.1 Android 5.1.1 Lenovo Tablet

In twrp recovery manager I tried to flash the above ROMS using install zip option by selecting the ROMS which are stored in external memory card of my device. Before flashing the above ROMS I have done factory reset, erased cache, DATA, System partitions in twrp recovery manager. For the above mentioned three ROMS I am getting errors such as 
1) zip verification failed
2) no data present in zip file
3) MD5 mismatch etc…

Upon getting the above errors I have re downloaded the above mentioned ROMS and tried to flash but even no use I mean I am getting same errors.

Before flashing the above mentioned ROMS I have made full system backup in twrp recovery manager to external sd card. As the system is not even unable to boot after the above failures I have made restore in twrp recovery manager.

I have tried to download the custom ROM related to A3000H but failed I mean failed to download the ROM from its download page. The ROM I tried to download from XDA forum is
[ROM][4.4.4] CyanogenMod 11.0 for A3000-H [23/10/2015]

Actually I want to use my tablet mainly to read ebooks and rarely to browse internet.Currently my tablet is not working properly so please suggest how to flash ROM called [ROM][4.4.4] CyanogenMod 11.0 for A3000-H [23/10/2015] and if not possible try to suggest how to flash custom ROM related to A3300. If none of the ROMS specified in XDA forum is not suitable for my tablet then please try to suggest any other custom ROM which is suitable to my tablet.

Regards,
Rupesh.


----------

